# Zamberlan 4014 Lynx Mid GTX RR BOA WL



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Does anyone own a pair of these boots? I’m looking to upgrade and these have caught my eye.

Just general hunting boot question.. Do you guys usually stay at your true shoe size or size up/down with hunting boots?


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

I tried a pair on the other day, were you looking at the lace ones or that tightening knob ones


----------

